# Love5 - The Sardine Release

## steel300

For those waiting for it: Here comes 2.6.1-love5 "The Sardine release".

Included in this release:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Andrew Morton's -mm4
> 
> Nick Piggin's runtime selectable I/O scheduler
> ...

 

The actual release is here:

http://jpcoxs.student.iastate.edu/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-love5

Also check out the love-sources forums at:

http://jpcoxs.student.iastate.edu/phpbb

We also have a wiki up containing the latest developments:

http://jpcoxs.student.iastate.edu/tikiwiki

And dont' forget #love-sources on freenode for your irc needs.

----------

## Ricky

Typo in the second url, should be http://jpcoxs.student.iastate.edu/tikiwiki  :Smile: 

also.... did I miss love4?   :Shocked:   :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

-love4 wasn't officially released, so you didn't miss it  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

Love4 had lots of issues, so I didn't release it on the public. If you hung out on our IRC channel, you'd have heard all about it. Love5 seems very fast and stable and works with gcc 3.4.

----------

## grzewho

how about lirc ?

----------

## Kangaroo

just beeing curious: why is it called "Sardine release" (been looking in your fridge ?)   :Wink: 

Maybe the right place to thank for the extremly good quality (hmm, maybe not love-3) and quick reaction to forum posts ...

Thats what I like in general about gentoo ..

Cheers

----------

## steel300

@grzewho:

   I forgot to mention lirc, but yes it's in there.

@Kangaroo

   The names are irrelevant to anything. I name it whatever pops into my head. Sardine seemed to fit that bill.

----------

## grzewho

@steel300:

thanks, but I`m affraid it doesn`t compile correctly. it fails on building the lirc_gpio module

----------

## steel300

Which version of gcc are you using? It contains fixes for gcc 3.4, which, I think, might break support for gcc 3.2.

----------

## Dracnor

I'm also getting a failure:

```
drivers/media/common/ir-common.c:430: error: redefinition of `__ksymtab_ir_extract_bits'

drivers/media/common/ir-common.c:212: error: `__ksymtab_ir_extract_bits' previously defined here

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:204: Error: symbol `repeat' is already defined

{standard input}:211: Error: symbol `__parm_repeat' is already defined

{standard input}:224: Error: symbol `debug' is already defined

{standard input}:224: Warning: rest of line ignored; first ignored character is `,'

{standard input}:230: Error: symbol `__parm_debug' is already defined

{standard input}:241: Error: symbol `ir_codes_rc5_tv' is already defined

{standard input}:286: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_ir_codes_rc5_tv' is already defined

{standard input}:292: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_ir_codes_rc5_tv' is already defined

{standard input}:300: Error: symbol `ir_codes_empty' is already defined

{standard input}:307: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_ir_codes_empty' is already defined

{standard input}:313: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_ir_codes_empty' is already defined

{standard input}:319: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_ir_input_init' is already defined

{standard input}:325: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_ir_input_init' is already defined

{standard input}:331: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_ir_input_nokey' is already defined

{standard input}:337: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_ir_input_nokey' is already defined

{standard input}:343: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_ir_input_keydown' is already defined

{standard input}:349: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_ir_input_keydown' is already defined

{standard input}:355: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_ir_extract_bits' is already defined

{standard input}:361: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_ir_extract_bits' is already defined

make[3]: *** [drivers/media/common/ir-common.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/media/common] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/media] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

any suggestions/ideas/patches?  :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

Which gcc version are you using? Someone already had this problem on IRC with 3.2.3. I think he was going to upgrade to 3.3.2 and see if that fixed it.

----------

## Dracnor

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Which gcc version are you using? Someone already had this problem on IRC with 3.2.3. I think he was going to upgrade to 3.3.2 and see if that fixed it.

 

gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i had the exact same problem, the only solution for me was to disable video4linux, i already made a post on the love-sources forums, didn't realize that someone else had already posted it here.

----------

## steel300

I'll back out the v4l patches. The new patch should be up sometime today.

----------

## Roderik

works great here! 

```

Linux rowan 2.6.1-love5 #1 Fri Jan 16 20:55:38 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

just copied over my .config from 2.6.0-love2

did make oldconfig, make menuconfig, make all and make modules_install

great work!

----------

## Dracnor

I'm on love2 right now which I haven't had any problems on.  I need those v4l devices so I can't just disable them.  But if you back those patches out I'll try compiling again.

----------

## Voltago

Hi! Can somebody tell me where I find some info on the omnibook patches? Who wrote them? Why would I want them (I'm using an omnibook myself)?

----------

## borkdox

Hi, I was the person in IRC that got the errors too.

The problem is that there are some files, related with v4l, that have the code duplicated, I erased the first half of the files manually, and the modules compiled OK. I`m not sure if they work properly yet, but they should. I separated the 1st and second part of some of them and no difference was found, so I decided to cut the first half...

```

drivers/media/common/ir-common.c

include/media/ir-common.h

drivers/media/video/bttv-i2c.c

drivers/media/video/bttv-gpio.c

drivers/media/video/ir-kbd-i2c.c

drivers/media/video/ir-kbd-gpio.c

```

Those files could be different if you enabled other options or have a different card/chip that me.

----------

## charlieg

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> -love4 wasn't officially released, so you didn't miss it 

 

And I was about to panic as well.  I was thinking I missed a -love release!

Uh, I think I'm addicted to Gentoo and the forums.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pink

This is more like it! Racing like a ninja bitch!

Fantastic release - well done.   :Laughing: 

----------

## TheCoop

btw, how do I manually remove packages from the installed list? when I try to do 'emerge -C love-sources-2.6.1_rc2-r1 love-sources-2.6.1-r1 love-sources-2.6.1-r3', which arent installed anymore and ive got rid of the ebuilds, i get:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2194, in ?

    if 1==unmerge(myaction, myfiles):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1651, in unmerge

    mymatch=localtree.dep_match(x)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3946, in dep_match

    mymatch=self.dbapi.match(mydep)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3865, in match

    mymatch=match_from_list(mydep,self.cp_list(mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3258, in match_from_list

    raise KeyError, "Specific key requires an operator (%s)" % (mydep)

KeyError: 'Specific key requires an operator (sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.1_rc2-r1)'
```

How do I get rid of them manually?

----------

## Hey!

Thankyou!

----------

## Safrax

What's do I need to do to get the reiserfs4 utils?  The ebuilds on BMG are extremely old.

----------

## steel300

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> btw, how do I manually remove packages from the installed list? when I try to do 'emerge -C love-sources-2.6.1_rc2-r1 love-sources-2.6.1-r1 love-sources-2.6.1-r3', which arent installed anymore and ive got rid of the ebuilds, i get:
> 
> ```
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
> ...

 

I've always unmerged all love-sources, then emerged the new one.

----------

## steel300

I've updated the ebuild and patch to reflect a couple of changes. 

1. The patch itself is now -p1, instead of -p2

2. The v4l patches have been backed out, all the cards should work now

3. I added gcloop as a special request

You will have to delete the old ebuild and patch, then redigest. It should be self explanatory from there.

Good Luck and Happy Compiling!

----------

## Jake

 *Safrax wrote:*   

> What's do I need to do to get the reiserfs4 utils?  The ebuilds on BMG are extremely old.

 

I installed libaal and reiser4progs from the source at http://thebsh.namesys.com/snapshots/LATEST/. You'll need to ./prepare before you ./configure.

----------

## discomfitor

Just downloaded/compiled/installed, and everything is working well so far.  One thing that you might want to change is the fact that the EXTRAVERSION in the highest level makefile is still -mm4 and not -love5.

----------

## steel300

I forgot to change that with the new patch. Thanks for pointing that out.

----------

## steel300

I fixed the extraversion. Sorry about that.

----------

## chocoba65

 *Safrax wrote:*   

> What's do I need to do to get the reiserfs4 utils?  The ebuilds on BMG are extremely old.

 

http://wedge.xwlegacy.net/reiser4progs.tar.bz2

----------

## MG-Cloud

Hey, been out of the loop a bit recently due to a load of homework ...  I've been looking at the stuff included in this release of love-sources and found that it includes reiser4 support.  While I'd like to experiment with this, I don't have the time at the moment, and I use reiser3.  Does this patchset break support for reiser3, or should everything be ok?

Thanks!

----------

## steel300

It won't have any effect on the normal reiserfs. Reiser4 and reiserfs are completely seperate entities.

After extensive testing, reiser4 seems to be stable. It can handle large files, small files, mounting, and unmounting.

----------

## ares

Hi

I have compiled kernel 2.6.1 with love5 and gcc 3.4  

New version gcc causes error 

  CC      fs/reiserfs/fix_node.o

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c: In function `free_buffers_in_tb':

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:733: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:735: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:737: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:739: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:741: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:743: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c: In function `get_far_parent':

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1005: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1027: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c: In function `get_parents':

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1064: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1065: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1066: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1067: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1091: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1093: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1119: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1122: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c: In function `get_neighbors':

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1916: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1930: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1949: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/linux/reiserfs_fs.h:1837: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'decrement_bcount': function body not available

fs/reiserfs/fix_node.c:1953: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

make[2]: *** [fs/reiserfs/fix_node.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/reiserfs] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

Solution ?

----------

## fca

Need the following patch for love5 to compile with gcc 3.4:

http://fca.shacknet.nu/files/kernel-gcc34-inline-fix.patch

Should apply clean.

Fix for reiser4 with gcc 3.4:

http://fca.shacknet.nu/files/reiser4-fix-gcc34-inline.patch

Could somebody with an older compiler (gcc 3.3 and 3.2) also test these patches? I don't know if it breaks anything, or make the kernel slower...Last edited by fca on Sat Jan 17, 2004 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ares

Thx for patch

----------

## TheCoop

testing compile of the two patches on a 3.3.2 system now, will report back when done

----------

## TheCoop

I am happy to say that the two patches compile relatively cleanly on gcc-3.3.2-r5, glibc-2.3.3_pre20031222-r0, 2.6.1-love5

----------

## ares

Compiled success with patch.....

New errors in snd-emu10k1

*{root}@{hiawatha}:[ares] * modprobe snd-emu10k1

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.1-love5/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid argument

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.1-love5/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.1-love5/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

----------

## grzewho

works perfectly for me. lirc, v4l, mounting cdroms, elevator=cfq, bootsplash etc.

built with gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)

THX for the patch !!

----------

## OneOfOne

 *ares wrote:*   

> Compiled success with patch.....
> 
> New errors in snd-emu10k1
> 
> *{root}@{hiawatha}:[ares] * modprobe snd-emu10k1
> ...

 

notice the modules you get errors with while doing make modules_install, and make them all built in.

this is the only solution i know for now.

peace

----------

## asimon

```

  LD      crypto/built-in.o

  CC [M]  crypto/crypto_null.o

  CC [M]  crypto/md4.o

  CC [M]  crypto/md5.o

  CC [M]  crypto/sha1.o

  CC [M]  crypto/sha256.o

  CC [M]  crypto/sha512.o

  CC [M]  crypto/des.o

  CC [M]  crypto/blowfish.o

  CC [M]  crypto/twofish.o

  CC [M]  crypto/serpent.o

  CC [M]  crypto/aes.o

  CC [M]  crypto/cast5.o

  CC [M]  crypto/cast6.o

  CC [M]  crypto/deflate.o

  CC [M]  crypto/ucl_compress.o

In file included from /usr/include/features.h:295,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:26,

                 from include/ucl/uclconf.h:46,

                 from include/ucl/ucl.h:39,

                 from crypto/ucl_compress.c:22:

/usr/include/sys/cdefs.h:183:1: warning: "__attribute_pure__" redefined

In file included from include/linux/compiler.h:16,

                 from include/linux/init.h:5,

                 from crypto/ucl_compress.c:19:

include/linux/compiler-gcc3.h:22:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/include/features.h:295,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:26,

                 from include/ucl/uclconf.h:46,

                 from include/ucl/ucl.h:39,

                 from crypto/ucl_compress.c:22:

/usr/include/sys/cdefs.h:192:1: warning: "__attribute_used__" redefined

In file included from include/linux/compiler.h:16,

                 from include/linux/init.h:5,

                 from crypto/ucl_compress.c:19:

include/linux/compiler-gcc3.h:17:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

cp /usr/lib/libucl.a crypto/

cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/libucl.a': No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [crypto/libucl.a] Error 1

make: *** [crypto] Error 2

```

I have no /usr/lib/libucl.a installed. Looks like the love-sources misses some dependancy. It's a general kernel problem. Some kernel-space modules nowadays seem to depend on user-space libs. Sigh!

----------

## mile_slo

yes, mount /mnt/cdrom works again    :Smile: 

thanks steel300

----------

## fschneider

hi,

I am just compiling the revised love5 sources, but I have found

two issues:

1. the bt87x recording patch is missing (it has been in the original patch, though)

2. drivers/scsi/sr fails to compile. the following patch fixes it:

--- drivers/scsi/sr.c   2004-01-17 10:44:19.773744944 +0100

+++ ../linux-2.6.1-love2/drivers/scsi/sr.c      2004-01-10 19:23:18.000000000 +0100

@@ -798,6 +798,7 @@

        if ((buffer[n + 3] & 0x20) == 0) {

                /* can't write DVD-RAM media */

                cd->cdi.mask |= CDC_DVD_RAM;

+       }

        if ((buffer[n + 3] & 0x10) == 0)

                /* can't write DVD-R media */

                cd->cdi.mask |= CDC_DVD_R;

----------

## Chaosite

Can you put the drivers for the ACX100 (wireless card) in love-sources?

It's not exactly a patch per se, but I'll make one out of it if you would put it in.

It's at acx100.sourceforge.net.

----------

## ed0n

 *fschneider wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> I am just compiling the revised love5 sources, but I have found
> 
> two issues:
> ...

 

I was crying for this  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ares

Ok......resolve my problem for module snd-emu10k1

make menuconfig

<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<M>   Sequencer support

[*]   OSS API emulation

<*>     OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[*]     OSS Sequencer API

Launch kmix for adjust audio level's....click Avanced and remove Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack

----------

## PrakashP

Could someone with nforce2 please test the following with this love kernel:

copy a 500+ MB file from CD to HD

Does it lock up? It did for me with mm4 (two tried) and it locked up at other points, as well. So this release is a no go for me.

----------

## OneOfOne

 *asimon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>   LD      crypto/built-in.o
> ...

 

this is for compress-loop (gcloop), you need to emerge dev-libs/ucl.

peace

----------

## fca

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Could someone with nforce2 please test the following with this love kernel:
> 
> copy a 500+ MB file from CD to HD
> 
> Does it lock up? It did for me with mm4 (two tried) and it locked up at other points, as well. So this release is a no go for me.

 

Did it, and succeeded. Didn't try with mm4, maybe I will do that tomorrow or so.

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

OK, whats the score with gcc3.4? Currently I'm on 3.2.3. Firstly I'm a bit of a pussy went it comes to upgrading these sorts of core things. What impact if any would it make to the rest of my system i.e. should I emerge -U system/world after upgrading gcc? What's the benefit e.g. a faster kernel?

The other thing is that I've just emerge sync'ed and can't see gcc3.4 anyway (not it /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc that is)  :Question: 

----------

## nepenthe

 *Chaosite wrote:*   

> Can you put the drivers for the ACX100 (wireless card) in love-sources?
> 
> It's not exactly a patch per se, but I'll make one out of it if you would put it in.
> 
> It's at acx100.sourceforge.net.

 

I would love that as well =)

Does someone have an ebuild with those patches in for gcc 3.4?

----------

## neenee

i compiled it yesterday and apart from the

problem of some video4linux files having

doubled contents, it runs fine.

keep up the good work  :Wink: 

----------

## steel300

 *nepenthe wrote:*   

>  *Chaosite wrote:*   Can you put the drivers for the ACX100 (wireless card) in love-sources?
> 
> It's not exactly a patch per se, but I'll make one out of it if you would put it in.
> 
> It's at acx100.sourceforge.net. 
> ...

 

I'll check the sourceofrge site to see what's going on. If it follows kernel standards, I see no problem with putting it in in the next release.

----------

## IvoryTiger

Made the mistake of upgrading to module-init-tools-3.0presomething and it broke modprobe so I backed that down.  Other than that, nice solid release steel300!

----------

## skion

Hmm, i'm getting this with the latest release:

```

CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sr.o

drivers/scsi/sr.c: In function `get_capabilities':

drivers/scsi/sr.c:889: parse error at end of input

drivers/scsi/sr.c:74: warning: `sr_remove' used but never defined

drivers/scsi/sr.c:97: warning: `sr_packet' used but never defined

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/sr.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

I'm using gcc version 3.2.3 20030422, maybe thats the problem?

Thanks for all the great builds so far!

----------

## Wedge_

@skion:  *fschneider wrote:*   

> 2. drivers/scsi/sr fails to compile. the following patch fixes it:
> 
> --- drivers/scsi/sr.c 2004-01-17 10:44:19.773744944 +0100
> 
> +++ ../linux-2.6.1-love2/drivers/scsi/sr.c 2004-01-10 19:23:18.000000000 +0100
> ...

 

If the patch won't apply, just do it by hand - you only need to add the "}" in the middle.

----------

## J0rus

I was getting that SCSI error as well.  Went back and looked at the sr.c code from previous 2.6.1_r2-love1 and it showed

```

} else

```

on line 801.

Manually added the above and got a clean complie.  Haven't tested the functionality as of yet, but the kernel boots fine and loads the sr module without error...

~J0rus

----------

## Chaosite

Actually, the ACX100 drivers do have a big down-side: They are not SMP proof 100% yet.

Apparently they run and everything, but there are many possible (and unlikely, but still possible) race conditions.

I think letting go of hyper-threading for a while is better than not having Internet access for a while...

EDIT: Written a informative post in the appropriate section at the love-sources forum. Go and see.

----------

## Strom

I just would like to say that i succesfully complied and booted using gcc 3.2.3 but w/o SCSI support for i don't need it

----------

## PrakashP

So, I gave love5 a try, and I don't know why. No lock-ups yet.  :Shocked:  Not that I want to complain...   :Laughing:   Whatever steel300 did with mm4, he did it well! Nice.  :Smile: 

----------

## skion

Thanks for the sr.c patch guys! Although i really should have figured that one out by myself   :Embarassed: 

Keep up the good work!

----------

## fschneider

after compiling I get this one:

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.1-love5; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.1-love5/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.ko needs unknown symbol dnotify_parent

From my .config:

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

I don't know why it breaks now, while it worked with love2, but I didn't investigate. I'll take a look at it tomorrow, since it is 2 am.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

for some reason if you compile it into the kernel it will work.

----------

## IvoryTiger

Okay everything works, except, CD audio.

I can verify xmms, kscd can read/play the CD, but I get no audio.

I have both digital and analog outputs running from my cdrom to my SB card.  I have verified the sound works both through alsa (aplay in X and at console), and that arts sound works (through the KDE configure panel).

The only error I'm seeing in /var/log/messages is this:

```

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- sound-slot-1. error = 256

```

But I don't know if that even has anything to do with it.

I have tried

amixer set Master 100 unmute

amixer set PCM 100 unmute

amixer set CD 100 unmute

Heck I even fired up alsamixer itself and pushed everything to 100 that I could.

Any suggestions?

----------

## Halanegri

For those of you who don't know, libaal and reiser4progs have been in portage for over a week.   :Wink: 

----------

## cwt137

I would like to use the love-sources because I have a laptop that could benefit from the igp and powernow patches. It is a compaq 2195us notebook and is very picky in linux. This could be just the kernel I need to get it to work properly. I dont see the love-sources in the portage tree. How do i install this thing?

----------

## puck3d

acx100 2.6 patch -- http://math.kernelpanic.net/acx100/acx100_0_2_0_pre6_linux2.6.0.diff.bz2

Just apply it in the drivers/net/wireless directory and it should apply cleanly, only affects one file in the kernel, works fine for me with all teh past love sources.

----------

## fca

 *Corp.Nobbs wrote:*   

> OK, whats the score with gcc3.4? Currently I'm on 3.2.3. Firstly I'm a bit of a pussy went it comes to upgrading these sorts of core things. What impact if any would it make to the rest of my system i.e. should I emerge -U system/world after upgrading gcc? What's the benefit e.g. a faster kernel?
> 
> The other thing is that I've just emerge sync'ed and can't see gcc3.4 anyway (not it /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc that is) 

 

First of all, it's not in portage yet. I hacked together an ebuild (based on the gcc 3.3 ebuild) and use that.

Second: it is a major upgrade. You wouldn't unmerge gcc 3.2, but there is a C++ binary incompatibility, and many programs which compile with gcc 3.2 / 3.3 do not compile with gcc 3.4 (yet).

Short advice: If you don't like testing out pre-beta versions of a compiler, working around compiler/program bugs, then don't use it. On the other hand, if you want super performance (10% better or so on average AFAICT) then by all means, try it out, see this thread

----------

## Chaosite

 *puck3d wrote:*   

> acx100 2.6 patch -- http://math.kernelpanic.net/acx100/acx100_0_2_0_pre6_linux2.6.0.diff.bz2
> 
> Just apply it in the drivers/net/wireless directory and it should apply cleanly, only affects one file in the kernel, works fine for me with all teh past love sources.

 

Actually, I've been using this one for quite a while, then I started getting kernel panics related to it in my new install.

So I got a newer version, and it worked.

----------

## steel300

The acx100 patches will go in the next release. However, there will be a huge disclaimer regarding there use. The code is incomplete, but that's the spirit of love-sources. Experimental ideas thrive here, so in it goes.

----------

## fca

BTW, I´m now testing reiser4. Seems impressive so far.

Using it as a temp directory now.

----------

## stefanwa

 *fca wrote:*   

> BTW, I´m now testing reiser4. Seems impressive so far.
> 
> Using it as a temp directory now.

 

I'm using it as my root(!) since 2 days and no problems so far! Performance is really impressive!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkless

 *stefanwa wrote:*   

> I'm using it as my root(!) since 2 days and no problems so far! Performance is really impressive!! 

 

Damn, you must have ice in your stomach   :Shocked: 

----------

## TheCoop

ill probably change my root partiton to reiser4 ina month or so when the code has reasonably stabiised

----------

## stefanwa

 *darkless wrote:*   

> Damn, you must have ice in your stomach  

 

Seems like!!  :Wink: 

Of course I did a full backup in advance so I can go back anytime I want to. And it's a fact that I have no single important files on my Linux partitions, so when everything would get lost it won't really matter.

I'm lovin the risk...

----------

## Strom

 *stefanwa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seems like!! 
> 
> Of course I did a full backup in advance so I can go back anytime I want to. And it's a fact that I have no single important files on my Linux partitions, so when everything would get lost it won't really matter.
> ...

 

Well if the loss of your data won't really matter then what risk is there? It's just something that you say to yourself  :Wink: 

----------

## RoYzter

```

# uname -r

2.6.1-love5

# losetup -e aes-256 /dev/loop0 /mnt/sda1/test

Password: 

ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument

#

```

still experiencing problems with the loopdevice  :Sad:  anybody with the same errors? any suggestions how to fix it?

thx in advance

[edit] stupid me! forgot to load the cryptoloop module besides the cipher... everything working fine now  :Very Happy: 

like this release very much, its nice, stable and fast. keep up the good work!

----------

## ledskof

well reiser4 is working great for me so far. I've only had this sysem up for 24 hours though.

Everything is reiser4 except my /boot.

Don't run out and use reiser4 on everything just because I said though.

oh yeah.. I do have the unmount issue, but it hasn't been a problem yet.

----------

## petrjanda

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> well reiser4 is working great for me so far. I've only had this sysem up for 24 hours though.
> 
> Everything is reiser4 except my /boot.
> 
> Don't run out and use reiser4 on everything just because I said though.
> ...

 

I need to reinstall gentoo and i want to try reiser4 as well... i dont know how to though.

----------

## Wedge_

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

> I need to reinstall gentoo and i want to try reiser4 as well... i dont know how to though.

 

Compile the kernel with Reiser4 support (has to be builtin at the moment, no module), then emerge reiser4progs and run "mkfs.reiser4 /dev/hdXY" to create the filesystem. When you're adding entries to /etc/fstab, use "reiser4" as the filesystem type.

----------

## nepenthe

no converting to reiserf4 though huh?

what about resizing reiserf3? As to create a new reiserf4 to copy onto

----------

## xeonburn

What do I do about this error?

```

bash-2.05b# make && make modules_install

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

In file included from include/asm/thread_info.h:13,

                 from include/linux/thread_info.h:21,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c:7:

include/asm/processor.h:66: error: `CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT' undeclared here (not in a function)

include/asm/processor.h:66: error: requested alignment is not a constant

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 2

```

----------

## aethyr

 *xeonburn wrote:*   

> What do I do about this error?

 

Are you sure you picked the right processor type?

----------

## xeonburn

yeah... I have a P4... I upgraded to Love3 just fine

Do I have to do anything to my .config to use it with Love5 cuz I just copied it over from my Love3 folder?

----------

## J0rus

After you copied in your old .config, did you run "make oldconfig" before  "make all && make modules_install" ?

If you didn't that's likely to be your problem...

~J0rus

----------

## Chaosite

One thing about Reiser4:

Don't resize it.

I use lvm2, and I thought I needed some more space in my Reiser4 /usr/portage/ partition. So I resized it...

First emerge I did, file got corrupted.

Then it OOPSed.

Then emerge stopped working at all.

So I tried umounting it. umount hung.

So I remounted all driver ro and hard rebooted.

fsck.reiser4 wouldn't touch the partition until I resized it back.

Working great now, though.

----------

## sawanv

 *xeonburn wrote:*   

> What do I do about this error?
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b# make && make modules_install
> ...

 

Had the same problem...and it seems aethyr was right...somehow the processor type didnt get selected from the old .config. Selected my processor and now seems to be working fine.

@aethyr:

How could you tell it was that problem?!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sawan

----------

## petrjanda

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *petrjanda wrote:*   I need to reinstall gentoo and i want to try reiser4 as well... i dont know how to though. 
> 
> Compile the kernel with Reiser4 support (has to be builtin at the moment, no module), then emerge reiser4progs and run "mkfs.reiser4 /dev/hdXY" to create the filesystem. When you're adding entries to /etc/fstab, use "reiser4" as the filesystem type.

 

I'd like to make reiser4 the root partition on which ive got gentoo installed now  :Confused: 

----------

## steel300

 *sawanv wrote:*   

>  *xeonburn wrote:*   What do I do about this error?
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b# make && make modules_install
> ...

 

The asm-offsets.s erroring could only happen when the processor type isn't selected. With -mm4, the way to choose your processor type has changed, and the old .config file isn't compatible with the new way. It's a y/n thing as opposed to a list of processors and you choose one.

----------

## firaX

 *Quote:*   

>   CC      drivers/scsi/sr.o
> 
> drivers/scsi/sr.c: In function `get_capabilities':
> 
> drivers/scsi/sr.c:851: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
> ...

 

Hm wont compile for me (seems to be a scsi problem / SCSI CD-Rom problem , built in btw)

ps: Thinking about it...could it be a problem with the "CD packet writing" patch? as the error mentions "sr_packet" ...i ve disabled packet writing btw.

update: Enabling packet writing didnt help either  :Sad: Last edited by firaX on Mon Jan 19, 2004 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ares

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125170&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=50

----------

## firaX

i m sorry for not reading the entire thread, thank you the problem is fixed  :Smile: 

----------

## firaX

argh now "aRts" gives me a CPU overload error (gets my cpu to 100% then shuts itsself down). Any solution to this? I ve got alsa libs etc to 1.0.1 so it should be compatible with the alsa kernel drivers... :/

----------

## ledskof

@petrjanda

If you're the kind of guy whose system partitions consist of /boot, swap, and /, you will have a tough time of it if you don't have another hard drive.

I just built a reiser4 base system in a chroot jail, copied it over to another partition, booted, then built my other system partitions and copied everything over "cp -Rvg"

working good.

It would be nice to just make a livecd with reiser4 though. I'll definitely do that after reiser4 goes stable. There's no telling how long it will take gentoo to support it heh.

----------

## Jake

For those thinking about using rieser4, I've been using it for /usr and /opt for almost two weeks with no trouble yet besides unmounting (no corruption, just an oops).

----------

## firaX

not that i wish to annoy ppl, but anyone have any solution for applying the latest supermount patch? i get a "HUNK Failed" in the very end :-/

----------

## aderio

Dumb Question of the day?  Can I convert a partition to Reiserfs "on the fly" at risk or do I need to copy it to another partition and then copy back again?

If you want a laugh have a look at this article http://madpenguin.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=853  who says MS arent bullies

Geoff

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

where did kexec go?

----------

## Wedge_

The kexec patch doesn't apply particularly nicely, and because of the way it does things, causes a hang on shutdown with nForce2 boards, even if kexec support isn't enabled in the kernel config. AFAIK it won't be back anytime soon, but steel300 will know better than me.

----------

## S_aIN_t

finally got it working.

```
saint@localhost saint $ uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.1-love5 #9 Mon Jan 19 15:57:45 EST 2004 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

running on a IBM Thinkpad 600x with bootsplash and framebuffer.. 

so far i havent encountered any hindering factors.

----------

## dedeaux

I have this working fine on my laptop -- generic Korean p4m laptop.

Yes... When you run the "make oldconfig" you should notice the issue of the new processor type config and therefore do a "make menuconfig".  This might be a good thing to add to the front page.

Also the sr.c problem was easily fixed, but once again maybe this should be noted on the front page(maybe even fixed?)

No problems as all.  Stable as far as I can tell.

----------

## ares

http://jpcoxs.student.iastate.edu/tikiwiki/tiki-list_file_gallery.php?galleryId=8

love6

----------

## IvoryTiger

 *IvoryTiger wrote:*   

> Okay everything works, except, CD audio.
> 
> I can verify xmms, kscd can read/play the CD, but I get no audio.
> 
> I have both digital and analog outputs running from my cdrom to my SB card.  
> ...

 

Apparently the digital is coming in through Line1 on alsamixer/kmix.  Once I turned that up and unmuted it, cd audio plays great.

So I've got my scanner working, gimp installed with the plugin for xsane, cd audio working.  Next up CD burning, then the digital camera.

----------

## tdb

Any hope for the extra EVMS patches to feel the love? Seems the DM in the vanilla kernel isn't enough.

----------

## steel300

I'll see if I can find any. If I can, they'll go in as well.

----------

## tdb

Here is the link:

http://evms.sourceforge.net/install/kernel.html

I get error messages using the vanilla kernel and EVMS2. I read somewhere that despite the base Device Mapper support, EVMS still needs kernel patches to run properly. 

Great work on the love sources man! Great for my laptop and desktop. Looking at server use too. (my little server is basically a third desktop anyway.)

----------

## sawanv

Hello all.

I seem to have a problem with bootsplash on love5. I have enabled bootsplash and all and it used to work fine till love2 (still does). But when I boot love5, I dont get the background image, just a dark blank screen at 1280*1240 (which is my boot resolution) but no image.  The image comes on in all the ttys after etc/init.d/bootsplash comes in play.

When I boot love2 with the same configuration, its work fine.

I have bootsplash 0.6-r3 installed.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (love-sources 2.6.1-love5) (+fb +splash)
> 
>         root=(hd1,4)
> ...

 

Thats the grub line....

Any ideas?

Sawan

----------

## darge0flex

just compiled love6 and now my system says (uname -a) that I have an love4 running. Just a minor bug?

ebuild is from http://jpcoxs.student.iastate.edu/tikiwiki/tiki-list_file_gallery.php?galleryId=8

----------

## discomfitor

Probably forgot to change the EXTRAVERSION again.  You can fix this yourself by editing the toplevel Makefile and changing EXTRAVERSION to -love6.

----------

## nephros

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> Probably forgot to change the EXTRAVERSION again.  You can fix this yourself by editing the toplevel Makefile and changing EXTRAVERSION to -love6.

 

nope, EXTRAVERSION is correct here in my hand-patched tree (patch from yesterday 00:44 GMT); uname too.

Forgot to edit grub.conf?

----------

## darge0flex

 *nephros wrote:*   

>  *Darckness wrote:*   Probably forgot to change the EXTRAVERSION again.  You can fix this yourself by editing the toplevel Makefile and changing EXTRAVERSION to -love6. 
> 
> nope, EXTRAVERSION is correct here in my hand-patched tree (patch from yesterday 00:44 GMT); uname too.
> 
> Forgot to edit grub.conf?

 

In my case It was the EXTRAVERSION.

----------

## Aelus

Having a problem upon disconnecting an usb mass storage device, don't know if it's a known problem, but i looked around, and didn't see anything about it.

it happens after i've unmounted my digital camera (fuji finepix 2600), and i shut it down, here's what i get when i do dmesg: 

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 2-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-2: unregistering interface 2-2:1.0

usb-storage: storage_disconnect() called

usb-storage: usb_stor_stop_transport called

usb-storage: -- dissociate_dev

releasing cfq io scheduler

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000001

 printing eip:

00000001

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT SMP

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<00000001>]    Tainted: PF  VLI

EFLAGS: 00010202

EIP is at 0x1

eax: da748240   ebx: da866200   ecx: 00000001   edx: da866200

esi: da866210   edi: 00000282   ebp: dfd8ddb4   esp: dfd8dda8

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process khubd (pid: 6, threadinfo=dfd8c000 task=dfd8f980)

Stack: c02b548a da866200 da748240 dfd8ddc8 c02b7818 da866200 d01b402c d01b4000

       dfd8dde4 c02ef628 da866200 da8660c0 00000000 c04a3e50 c04a3e80 dfd8de00

       c02b22e1 d01b4184 0000007b 0000007b ffffff15 d01b41ac dfd8de1c c0261cc5

Call Trace:

 [<c02b548a>] elevator_exit+0x3a/0x50

 [<c02b7818>] blk_cleanup_queue+0x78/0x90

 [<c02ef628>] scsi_device_dev_release+0x148/0x1b0

 [<c02b22e1>] device_release+0x21/0x80

 [<c0261cc5>] kobject_cleanup+0x95/0xa0

 [<c02ef0cb>] scsi_forget_host+0x5b/0xc0

 [<c02e8d8c>] scsi_remove_host+0x2c/0x60

 [<c0322e66>] storage_disconnect+0x46/0x52

 [<c0300db7>] usb_unbind_interface+0x77/0x80

 [<c02b36c6>] device_release_driver+0x66/0x70

 [<c02b383e>] bus_remove_device+0x6e/0xb0

 [<c02b26a6>] device_del+0x76/0xb0

 [<c0308546>] usb_disable_device+0xe6/0x120

 [<c0301956>] usb_disconnect+0xc6/0x160

 [<c0304885>] hub_port_connect_change+0x3b5/0x3c0

 [<c0304ce0>] hub_events+0x450/0x4f0

 [<c0304db5>] hub_thread+0x35/0xf0

 [<c011ee40>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c0304d80>] hub_thread+0x0/0xf0

 [<c010921d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x18

Code:  Bad EIP value.

When i turn it back on, it's no longer listed in /dev, and tt happens everytime too. Running on nforce2 with acpi on.

Aelus

----------

## TheCoop

ive got lots of problems with usb_storage in love5 (usb memory stick), eg doesnt want to be unloaded, cant detect it being removed etc...

----------

## tdb

Add me to the list of people having trouble with USB mass storage (pny 128m attache drive). Anyone have any solutions yet?

Feb  1 15:35:45 ubertop hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 4, assigned address                                                                                      

2

Feb  1 15:35:45 ubertop Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Feb  1 15:35:45 ubertop scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Feb  1 15:35:45 ubertop Vendor:           Model: USB DISK 2.0      Rev: 1.1b

Feb  1 15:35:45 ubertop Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI rev                                                                                     

ision: 02

Feb  1 15:35:45 ubertop scsi.agent[5081]: how to add device type= at /devices/pc                                                                                     

i0000:00/0000:00:0b.2/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host0/0:0:0:0 ??

Feb  1 15:35:46 ubertop SCSI device sda: 253952 512-byte hdwr sectors (130 MB)

Feb  1 15:35:46 ubertop sda: assuming Write Enabled

Feb  1 15:35:46 ubertop sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Feb  1 15:35:46 ubertop /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Feb  1 15:35:46 ubertop Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id                                                                                     

 0, lun 0

Feb  1 15:35:46 ubertop Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun                                                                                     

 0,  type 0

Feb  1 15:35:46 ubertop WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Feb  1 15:35:46 ubertop USB Mass Storage device found at 2

Feb  1 15:35:46 ubertop drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storag                                                                                     

e

Feb  1 15:35:46 ubertop USB Mass Storage support registered.

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 2

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop releasing anticipatory io scheduler

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virt                                                                                     

ual address 00000001

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop printing eip:

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop 00000001

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop *pde = 00000000

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop Oops: 0000 [#1]

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop PREEMPT 

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop CPU:    0

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop EIP:    0060:[<00000001>]    Tainted: P   VLI

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop EFLAGS: 00010202

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop EIP is at 0x1

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop eax: da063280   ebx: d379d000   ecx: 00000001   edx: d37                                                                                     

9d000

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop esi: d379d010   edi: 00000282   ebp: d379d8b0   esp: db6                                                                                     

f5e18

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop Process khubd (pid: 2578, threadinfo=db6f4000 task=db709                                                                                     

310)

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop Stack: c02a03d9 d379d000 da063280 c02a24c9 d379d000 d37b                                                                                     

5024 d37b5000 c02c6808 

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop d379d000 00000000 c03e59f0 c03e5a20 d379d8d8 c029ce0c d3                                                                                     

7b517c c029d1c0 

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop d37b51a4 00000042 d37b51a4 c0248f21 d37b51a4 d37b5000 db                                                                                     

6f4000 db6f4000 

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop Call Trace:

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c02a03d9>] elevator_exit+0x36/0x42

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c02a24c9>] blk_cleanup_queue+0x78/0x86

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c02c6808>] scsi_device_dev_release+0x12a/0x191

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c029ce0c>] device_release+0x20/0x78

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c029d1c0>] device_del+0x7f/0xa0

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c0248f21>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0x9a

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c02c634e>] scsi_forget_host+0x4c/0x94

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c02c0726>] scsi_remove_host+0x2b/0x5b

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<ddb15b1e>] storage_disconnect+0x38/0x48 [usb_storage]

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<dda100ef>] usb_unbind_interface+0x7b/0x7d [usbcore]

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c029e096>] device_release_driver+0x64/0x66

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c029e1f6>] bus_remove_device+0x73/0xb8

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c029d1ad>] device_del+0x6c/0xa0

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<dda15d4d>] usb_disable_device+0x71/0xac [usbcore]

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<dda10b57>] usb_disconnect+0xc3/0x10e [usbcore]

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<dda12aa1>] hub_port_connect_change+0x330/0x335 [usbcor                                                                                     

e]

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<dda123aa>] hub_port_status+0x45/0xb0 [usbcore]

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<dda12ddf>] hub_events+0x339/0x39e [usbcore]

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<dda12e71>] hub_thread+0x2d/0xe3 [usbcore]

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c034936a>] ret_from_fork+0x6/0x14

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c011c24c>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x12

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<dda12e44>] hub_thread+0x0/0xe3 [usbcore]

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop [<c0109289>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop 

Feb  1 15:35:50 ubertop Code:  Bad EIP value.

----------

## no4b

What is the official web page of love patch? I am disapointed...

----------

## nephros

 *no4b wrote:*   

> What is the official web page of love patch? I am disapointed...

 

I think the official site is now http://love-sources.sourceforge.net plus there is #love-sources on freenode.

Usually discussions and announcements are made in a thread on these forums. Current one right now is here. Look at steel300s .sig to be up-to-date  :Smile: 

BTW, USB memory stuff is working fine here, with kernel 2.6.1-love6.

Unloading usb-storage still does not work correctly though  :Razz: 

----------

## teilo

 *Quote:*   

> I think the official site is now http://love-sources.sourceforge.net

 

Umm, no. Steel300 could not get the sourceforge stuff to work for him, so the official site is now: http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources

----------

